# I am that Man/Act of Valor/SOF replace actors



## Ravage (Nov 2, 2009)

The movie will come out in 2010. I belive it will be worth watching 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxSpEH3F1so[/ame]


----------



## dknob (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks awesome, but I dont get it.

Are we looking at a movie or documentary? Because I can't even find anything on IMDB. Nor anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 2, 2009)

If that is a movie it is going to be really well funded and looks like it  has the complete support of NSW.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 2, 2009)

I found this on Google:



> Bonhomme Richard Showcased in Upcoming SEAL Movie
> Story Number: NNS090727-13
> Release Date: 7/27/2009 4:41:00 PM
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Ravage (Nov 2, 2009)

There are photos too:
http://thetension.blogspot.com/2009_05_03_archive.html


----------



## dknob (Nov 2, 2009)

The same guys who are doing I am That Man did this: ???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Bctymq4bE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Bctymq4bE[/ame]


----------



## Ravage (Nov 2, 2009)

Yup, same dudes.


----------



## dknob (Nov 2, 2009)

is Navy SWCC supposed to be longer?? Or was the production just the 7:30 mins long?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazing how those things can stop on a dime... Seems like all the water they displace just blows by to the front.


----------



## dknob (Nov 2, 2009)

Ioutranyou said:
			
		

> This will be a sick movie, I originally heard about it from one of my buddies on SEAL Team One.  Stuff like that is good motivation for me to train hard to go back to BUD/s.



They take back people who have quit twice already?


----------



## Ioutranyou (Nov 2, 2009)

dknob said:


> They take back people who have quit twice already?



Not that I really care about your opinion, which is obviously mounted up on that high horse of yours, but yes they do.  One of the instructors who was there my second time had quit twice and made it on his third time and is one of the most respected guys in the community from what I've heard.

Not that you care since your already an SF badass and all.


----------



## dknob (Nov 2, 2009)

That was a legit question. Alot of places would only let people return who were dropped for failing certain standards or for medical reasons (injuries). Being as that I am not NAVSOF, I was curious to see how it worked. Thanks for the sincere clarification big guy.


----------



## Ioutranyou (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I gave you a legit answer.  Every SF community is different and conducts training differently.


----------



## Voodoo (Nov 2, 2009)

Ioutranyou said:


> Not that I really care about your opinion, which is obviously mounted up on that high horse of yours, but yes they do.  One of the instructors who was there my second time had quit twice and made it on his third time and is one of the most respected guys in the community from what I've heard.
> 
> Not that you care since your already an SF badass and all.



To be honest the reply was a bit sharp, seems like you were the one on the high horse. Just my :2c:


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 2, 2009)

Guys, I'm not SOF as I'm only a Junior in HS, but one thing I do know is we're all on the same side.  Well at least I hope so.  :)

But ya I heard about this movie a few months back.  Looks awesome, can't wait to see it.

I believe this was filmed off the shores of Florida if I'm not mistaken with a group of SEAL and SWCC guys.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey dude. 

You seemed a little quick in your response to a vetted SOF soldier.  The question seemed legit to me, not a smart ass response. 

Before you post like that again, check yourself before you wreck yourself. 

I'm sure a mod will be along shortly to address your lack of SA. 

We're not here to smear you, we would like to see you make it through the program. ;)


----------



## Ioutranyou (Nov 2, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> Hey dude.
> 
> You seemed a little quick in your response to a vetted SOF soldier.  The question seemed legit to me, not a smart ass response.
> 
> ...



Ok, if It seemed sharp, I honestly apologize, that was not my intent.


----------



## car (Nov 2, 2009)

Ioutranyou said:


> Ok, if It seemed sharp, I honestly apologize, that was not my intent.



As a new member here you don't get to talk to any vetted member, much less a vetted SOF Soldier, like that. Read more, try to learn something, and when you know enough to have opinions, then you can start posting them.

Watch your ass.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok they took down the video and after reading all the post about it my intrest is peaked does anyone have another link to the trailer?


----------



## Ravage (Nov 2, 2009)

Shit they took it down due to coppyright thingis. Darn it


----------



## Smurf (Nov 18, 2009)

In the words of Andy Samberg- "I jizzed in my pants". This looks raw. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jasion (Nov 19, 2009)

Its back:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTI4OTkzNjcy.html
and this:http://iamthatman.com/
:)


----------



## Ravage (Nov 19, 2009)

Kewl, thanks for that :)


----------



## imdefaninja (Dec 27, 2009)

I really wanna see the Trailer but I just cant seem to be so lucky anyone have a better link?


----------



## dknob (Apr 16, 2010)

movie name changed to Act of Valor


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2010)

Any news when it's comming out?


----------



## Jael (Apr 16, 2010)

Is this the correct IMDB link? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1591479/ Edit: Nvm Yes it is the correct one, trivia section gave it away.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2010)

Hope they don't make it into a crappy hollyweird type of movie just to give some actor/actres a chance to feel 'spoecial' because they are in a movie about the Troops.


----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 10, 2010)

Video teaser is available again now, for the Bandito Bros Navy SEAL movie 2010. (no longer title "I am that Man"
Teaser of the assault on the yacht, features SEALs (Bandito Platoon), SWCC, and 160th SOAR and some split-tails.






Wow just amazing, I love the helmet camera, and the DSLR filming technique that is exclusive to Hurlbut visuals.

First time I've been able to view the teaser, I'm pitching a tent right now, I can't wait!!!


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2010)

Ioutranyou said:


> Not that I really care about your opinion, which is obviously mounted up on that high horse of yours, but yes they do.  One of the instructors who was there my second time had quit twice and made it on his third time and is one of the most respected guys in the community from what I've heard.
> 
> Not that you care since your already an SF badass and all.


 
Pity I missed this fucking clown when he posted this.

Fucking douchebag.


----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 11, 2010)

*New video interviews with film team*

*Conversations with Filmmakers - Bandito Brothers and Shane Hurlbut*

_"We sat down at Bandito Brothers beautiful Culver City, CA facility to talk about their experience as filmmakers, working with DSLRs, and in particular the work they did on the Navy Seals feature, currently entitled “Act of Valor.”"_

http://www.freshdv.com/2010/05/conversations-bandito-hurlbut.html


----------



## Ravage (May 11, 2010)

Diesel_Actual said:


> Video teaser is available again now, for the Bandito Bros Navy SEAL movie 2010. (no longer title "I am that Man"
> Teaser of the assault on the yacht, features SEALs (Bandito Platoon), SWCC, and *160th SOAR* and some split-tails.


 
I'm no HSLD guy but all I se there is Navy, no Black Helcopters in there....


----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 11, 2010)

Ravage said:


> I'm no HSLD guy but all I se there is Navy, no Black Helcopters in there....


 
Yeah I know, I had copied/pasted from the youtube descripe and forgot to edit that out, clearly it's a USN SEAHAWK, not a Pavehawk


----------



## Ravage (May 11, 2010)

Paves are Air Force


----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 11, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Paves are Air Force


 
brainfart!, so correction its a USN Seahawk not a MH-60M Blackhawk, I always get the helicopters of USAF Spec. Ops Wings confused with 160th SOAR. Thats why I post in the Naval Special Warfare section, and not Army, I don't follow the other branches with as must scrutiny


----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 15, 2010)

Repost for correctness, SEALs (Bandito Platoon), SWCC piloting NSWRHIBs and MKV SOCs, and HSC-84 HH-60 Seahawk VBSS Operations

ACT OF VALOR leaked TEASER


----------



## DA SWO (May 15, 2010)

Cool, can't wait for the full monty.


----------



## Diesel_Actual (Jun 10, 2010)

Some new stuff on the movie from Shane Hurlbut. Video and Pics @ http://www.macvideo.tv/camera-technology/features/index.cfm?articleId=3225979&pagType=samechandate

Not only is the film a first for the Special Operations community, but will be a pioneering film for cinematography, using never before utilized technology. In the video, Shane talks about how the operations were all filmed in real time, and how the new Canon HDSLR will change the film industry.



> SHANE HURLBUT, ASC is an accomplished cinematographer who graduated from Emerson College with a Bachelor of Arts in Film. The American Society of Cinematographers (ASC) nominated Hurlbut's first feature, The Rat Pack, directed by Rob Cohen, for Best Cinematography in the category of Motion Picture, Miniseries or Pilot Television. Hurlbut recently finished shooting the feature "Men of Valor," which details the covert operations of the US Navy SEALS. Directed by Scott Waugh and Mike McCoy for Bandito Brothers and Legendary Pictures, this highly anticipated film was shot primarily on the Canon 5D Mark II camera and will be the first HDSLR full-length feature released by a major studio.



Also multi-page article in "American Cimeatographer", lots of pics and info from the movie.  Check it out. http://www.www.hurlbutvisuals.com/pdf/ShaneHurlbut_ASC_Mag_Jan2010.pdf


----------



## Manolito (Aug 27, 2011)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...3606172306.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_5

I hope this comes out well. The article said they reviewed 1800 hours of film to insure no breach of OPSEC>


----------



## BFS Cat (Aug 27, 2011)

looks like Bandito Brothers got on the inside by doing a SWCC commerical for the Navy.


----------



## dknob (Aug 27, 2011)

I find it ridiculous that the SEAL Captain goes out of his way to have hollywood portray SEALs in the proper manner yet he signs on to help the Bandito brothers shoot a movie about stopping a Chechen jihadist from infiltrating his suicide bombers via the Mexican border - a mission that NSW would never get. 

This does not help the persistent nickname of SEALs being called Hollywood. lol


----------



## Swill (Aug 27, 2011)

If memory serves, Captain Duncan Smith was Charlie Sheen's stunt double for the under water fight scene at the end of "Navy SEALs." Might be wrong about that.

NSW is way ahead of the ARSOF in terms of shaping the way it's viewed by the public.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 28, 2011)

US Navy has been ahead for years in taking advantage of Hollywood. Look at what Top Gun did for recruitment, same with Navy SEALs, etc etc. From what I've read the army and the air force have pretty highly restrictive erm restrictions on what movie projects they'll help with. Take Iron Eagle, that could have been a recruitment boom for them to rival Top Gun but because it dealt with the theft of aircraft they had to go to Israel for help. The navy didn't care that a bunch of SEALs got captured in The Rock, nor that an entire bloody battleship was pretty easily taken over in Under Siege.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 28, 2011)

dknob said:


> I find it ridiculous that the SEAL Captain goes out of his way to have hollywood portray SEALs in the proper manner yet he signs on to help the Bandito brothers shoot a movie about stopping a Chechen jihadist from infiltrating his suicide bombers via the Mexican border - a mission that NSW would never get.
> 
> This does not help the persistent nickname of SEALs being called Hollywood. lol



I see why you are cranky... they didn't call you to be in it. hehehe


----------



## Manolito (Aug 28, 2011)

I worked at a base that got so involved in projects that couldn't be talked about that when the base closures came around we were closed. The Units and Bases that kept in the public eye and used publicity a lot are still open. I am guessing when budget restraints hit those units that use the press to their advantage will survive and those that don't will perish.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 28, 2011)

Iron Eagle was ghey!
Thank God the AF didn't offer any help.
AF was big in the 60's and had the movies to show it.
SOF is the current in thing, and the SEALs have better press, plus the can do a CAPEX that doesn't reveal TTP's easier then anyone else.
FWIW- I still think the early 80's Ranger Commercial was the best, had that commercial run today things would be different hollyweird wise.  The SEALs also have a bigger CA footprint then anyone else so Hollyweird types will turn that way.


----------



## dknob (Aug 29, 2011)

i dont know what is bigger marketing wise then Black Hawk Down?


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2011)

dknob said:


> I find it ridiculous that the SEAL Captain goes out of his way to have hollywood portray SEALs in the proper manner yet he signs on to help the Bandito brothers shoot a movie about stopping a Chechen jihadist from infiltrating his suicide bombers via the Mexican border - *a mission that NSW would never get.*



Dude,

Are you sure about that?

Yours in Jihad,
U. B. Laden


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2011)

dknob said:


> i dont know what is bigger marketing wise then Black Hawk Down?



I feel bad for the Rangers that you were saddled with that crap book and follow on movie. You deserve better.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 29, 2011)

Swill said:


> ...NSW is way ahead of the ARSOF in terms of shaping the way it's viewed by the public.



Way ahead by what standard?

Not all of us in ARSOF want the attention or glamor that comes with the public's "understanding." ;)


----------



## dknob (Aug 29, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Dude,
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> 
> ...



I meant NSW, not the NSW JSOC component


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 29, 2011)

Swill said:


> If memory serves, Captain Duncan Smith was Charlie Sheen's stunt double for the under water fight scene at the end of "Navy SEALs." Might be wrong about that.
> 
> NSW is *way ahead* of the ARSOF in terms of shaping the way it's viewed by the public.



......and that would be *why* we are called the 'Quiet Professionals'. 'way ahead' depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Malek (Aug 30, 2011)

Monastic silence has it's merits and can help reduce the amount of no-hopers from attempting selection.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't think having active duty guys play in a fictional movie is way ahead. I could see if it was a movie about a specific event that happened, and it was a way of making sure stuff was done right in the movie IOT make sure the story was told right. And with the optempo these days...how can you justify the time to do something like this??


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 30, 2011)

Malek said:


> Monastic silence has it's merits and can help reduce the amount of no-hopers from attempting selection.



No-Hopers, I like that. A LOT!


----------



## 03cpl (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like this might actually turn out to be a good movie.

Honestly I wish that the military and Hollywood would team up more often. Hollywood is great at making things look real, and warfighters need realistic training. I guess what I'm imagining is something along the lines of Mojave Viper with more role players (that are professional actors), better "special effects", and an AAR that shows everything that happens from the individual trigger puller up to the unit commanders. If you had all the planning, and then the execution of the mission on video you could literally see where you mistakes where. I would be nice to be able to say- "Hey sir, you see right here where you decided to go to chow instead of making a decision. That screwed us." I'm sure we've all had situations like that...

 I would really like to see some training videos about all the weird things that happen when your getting shot at. A good video showing tunnel vision, and auditory exclusion, and slow motion time and all the other things that happen. I'd like to be able to show something like that to my Marines, and personally I would feel better prepared if I could watch a video like that every so often.


----------



## 03cpl (Aug 30, 2011)

it's past my allowed time to edit.
 I like the comment about media encouraging No-Hopers to attend selection. No doubt this is true, but from a different perspective... you get a bunch of No-Hopers to attend selection, fail then go into whatever job you need them in in your regular force. It's a pretty clever tool to fill those jobs that no one wants.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 30, 2011)

03cpl said:


> it's past my allowed time to edit.
> I like the comment about media encouraging No-Hopers to attend selection. No doubt this is true, but from a different perspective... you get a bunch of No-Hopers to attend selection, fail then go into whatever job you need them in in your regular force. It's a pretty clever tool to fill those jobs that no one wants.



What do you think the 18X program was seriously about? Getting guys to go to infantry that would not otherwise even join the military.


----------



## 03cpl (Aug 30, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> What do you think the 18X program was seriously about? Getting guys to go to infantry that would not otherwise even join the military.


Exactly. I'm sure it's the same with the SEAL challenge and Recon contracts. Except if you don't make it through BUD/S you can't even choose a semi bad ass job like infantry lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 31, 2011)

03cpl said:


> Sounds like this might actually turn out to be a good movie.
> 
> Honestly I wish that the military and Hollywood would team up more often. Hollywood is great at making things look real, and warfighters need realistic training. I guess what I'm imagining is something along the lines of Mojave Viper with more role players (that are professional actors), better "special effects", and an AAR that shows everything that happens from the individual trigger puller up to the unit commanders. If you had all the planning, and then the execution of the mission on video you could literally see where you mistakes where. I would be nice to be able to say- "Hey sir, you see right here where you decided to go to chow instead of making a decision. That screwed us." I'm sure we've all had situations like that...
> 
> I would really like to see some training videos about all the weird things that happen when your getting shot at. A good video showing tunnel vision, and auditory exclusion, and slow motion time and all the other things that happen. I'd like to be able to show something like that to my Marines, and personally I would feel better prepared if I could watch a video like that every so often.



One small thing stops this thought process.  Moolah.  That kind of training costs dinero and Hollyweird couldn't/wouldn't make enough of it to justify the output of talent.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2011)

I am all for Quite Professionalism; as long as it doesn't lead to extinction.

You can be a QP and still get the word out.
The Green Berets with John Wayne was a little hockey, but it put an ORGANIZATION into the spot-lite. The Army and AF could do a better job highlighting lower end capabilities, I don't think it's feature length movie material, but Military Channel and CNN/Fox-worthy for sure (pun intended).

ETA: Blackhawk Down was a good movie IMHO.  No politics, very few statements, just a raw look at some of the facts.


----------



## dknob (Aug 31, 2011)

I joined because of BHD


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 31, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I am all for Quite Professionalism; as long as it doesn't lead to extinction...



We will become extinct if we continue to look like, act like, and conduct missions like other SOF units.  I will take my chances on becoming extinct to get back to focusing on UW; the other SOF guys can have the "sexy" stuff.

Besides, no one wants to see a movie about UW; people want to see guys flying in on MH60s, fast roping onto the OBJ, explosively breaching a structure, clearing a bldg/block and shooting bad guys in the face.

Crip


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> We will become extinct if we continue to look like, act like, and conduct missions like other SOF units. I will take my chances on becoming extinct to get back to focusing on UW; the other SOF guys can have the "sexy" stuff.
> 
> Besides, no one wants to see a movie about UW; people want to see guys flying in on MH60s, fast roping onto the OBJ, explosively breaching a structure, clearing a bldg/block and shooting bad guys in the face.
> 
> Crip


I think a good movie highlighting the first ODA's into Afghanistan is possible, and am disappointed that it hasn't happened yet.  You'd get your UW and DA fix in 90 minutes.  Hell AFSOC and USASFC could get good press with that story line.  There are enough books out today to make this possible.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 2, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> people want to see guys flying in on MH60s



I'm good with a movie where there are only MH-60s....and MH-47s....and Little Birds 



SOWT said:


> There are enough books out today to make this possible.



"Horse Soldiers" and "The only thing worth dying for" are both awsome pieces of work.


----------



## jordan (Sep 7, 2011)

Saw the movie 'The Debt' a few days ago. I liked it. Interesting story. Not at all what I was expecting but thats not always a bad thing. I liked that it had more of a story than just a balls out kill them all movie. I ended up watching 'Munich' the next day.

I know both of which are based on historical fiction but anyone know of any other flicks that depict the Isrealis punking fools out?


----------



## BFS Cat (Sep 7, 2011)

Exodus based on Uris' book.  I think the first movie I saw that focuses on the founding of Israel.


----------



## Jay (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks legit


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 12, 2011)

Dude.

Search before posting.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/i-am-that-man-preview.4908/

LL


----------



## Jay (Oct 12, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Dude.
> 
> Search before posting.
> 
> ...



word. Mods please delete.


----------



## Swill (Oct 12, 2011)

The trailer is out. Looks pretty good.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810125178/video/26907395


----------



## Ravage (Oct 13, 2011)

Night Stalker helo in there? This movie has everything!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy shit! This movie looks awesome...






I'm a bit confused, though. It says the actors are portrayed by Active Duty SEALs. How come?


----------



## goon175 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, that will be an excellent recruiting video for the navy.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 13, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Well, that will be an excellent recruiting video for the navy.


Hollywood is a place where Copy Cat projects are the norm.  I hope the movie does well, and we see a Lone Survivor or Operation ANACONDA themed movie come out.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 13, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Night Stalker helo in there? This movie has everything!


Looked like a Navy Helo to me (HH-60H?)


----------



## goon175 (Oct 13, 2011)

I honestly do not understand where they found the time to take this project on. I only know what it's like to be in Ranger batt., and we certainly did not have time to do anything of this magnitude.


----------



## dknob (Oct 13, 2011)

NSW doesnt have the same rotations we do.

And this movie looks amahzazing.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 13, 2011)

EPIC! If you look on their website, it seems that they're doing the same marketing campaign that "Paranormal Activity" did by having people 'demand' it in their city and using word of mouth to build up hype. I really hope this does well. I'll be going as soon as it hits around here!


----------



## dknob (Oct 13, 2011)

Act of Valor will be picked up by all the media outlets and will begin reporting on it within the next few days.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like they had fun making the film:


> On a 2010 training exercise, a team of Navy SEALs converged on an ocean rendezvous point. Crouched beside the sailors on a bouncing Zodiac speedboat was a filmmaker, dressed in camouflage with his camera rolling as a submarine broke the surface. "We ran those boats right up on the back of that nuclear sub," said director Mike McCoy.
> 
> His team came to film the SEALs perform an underwater exit from the sub, then spent a week alongside its crew when rough seas dragged out the two-day shoot. For two years the filmmakers had inside access to the Navy's elite and secretive force for an unusual assignment: to create a feature film that starred real-life SEALs—not actors—in lead roles. The movie, "Act of Valor," is not a documentary. Instead, it straddles reality and fiction, military messaging and entertainment. It features strike scenes written by the SEALs themselves, jarring live-fire footage and a body count that would rival any '80s action flick. Yet the movie, to be released in February, was designed to set the record straight on a group that the military says has been routinely misrepresented in film.



...and a little info on "Lone Surivor":


> The box-office taint on movies with a perceived political bent, combined with the budget pressures that combat narratives bring, have made many contemporary war stories seem too risky for the studios, says director Peter Berg. He co-wrote the script for "Lone Survivor," which he will direct, based on a memoir by former SEAL Marcus Luttrell. *For research, Mr. Berg embedded with a special-forces team at a remote base in Iraq near the Syrian border.* Universal signed off on the project only after Mr. Berg agreed to first direct "Battleship," a big-budget extrapolation of the board game property, slated for release next spring.



source


----------



## Ravage (Oct 13, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Looked like a Navy Helo to me (HH-60H?)



The Chinook sceene, that was a MH-47 for sure.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 13, 2011)

Threads merged.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks fantastic! ;)

Great to see them being used instead of actors.


----------



## dknob (Oct 14, 2011)

LL, you search the site before every thread you start up?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 14, 2011)

Merged again...


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 27, 2011)

That preview absolutely Rocked...


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 29, 2011)

dknob said:


> LL, you search the site before every thread you start up?



LOL Yeah. It's my nature - can't help it - you know what has been said about librarians?

"Only librarians like to search, everyone else likes to find." Roy Tenant

;)

LL


----------



## Ravage (Nov 3, 2011)

Extended trailer.

http://actofvalor.com/bf3/

Looks nice, but I'm gonna say it - it's gonna be a corny long recruitment video. No doubt in my mind. Real deals, no matter how cool and supportive of the Troops it is, are terrible actors - usually.

I'd love to watch it for the action scenes, but thats it. I'm not expecting much. More like a MoH/CoD type game experiance brought into a movie.


----------



## dknob (Nov 4, 2011)

idk why NSW needs recruitment efforts. Im sure UBL and 8/6/2011 is enough


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2011)

I am looking forward to it, long time since a realistic military movie came out (BHD).  Maybe a good showing will convince hollywood that they should do pro/neutral military themed movies.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 4, 2011)

dknob said:


> idk why NSW needs recruitment efforts. Im sure UBL and 8/6/2011 is enough



What? I thought Michael Biehn and Charlie Sheen started it all - my life is a lie....


----------



## dknob (Nov 4, 2011)

todays generation barely remembers such a great movie as Navy SEALs


----------



## goon175 (Nov 4, 2011)

Soldier at sniper school/sotic: "sooo.....when do we get to the part where we learn how to come out of the water and catch the body....."


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Soldier at sniper school/sotic: "sooo.....when do we get to the part where we learn how to come out of the water and catch the body....."


When ya join the Navy.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks cool.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 8, 2011)

dknob said:


> todays generation barely remembers such a great movie as Navy SEALs


Let's put it up then...






Full movie.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 17, 2012)

I put up an event on FB for this movie.  Y'all ought to start the same thing up locally there.  Nothing like taking a theater over... 
https://www.facebook.com/events/246485588768380/


----------



## Ravensfan9090 (Mar 14, 2012)

GREAT movie!  Glad to see how these guys performed.  I heard others who were disappointed comment on the acting.  I felt like smacking them upside the head.  These guys did awesome for their first major film.  Was a tear jerker too, especially at the end.  Goes to show how many guys act on impulse with their training and instincts.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 28, 2012)

Saw "Act of Valor". Action scenes - great, everything else - meh.
Entertaining.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 29, 2012)

Probably gonna go try and see it one more time tomorrow before it leaves theaters.


----------



## Shutefight (Sep 14, 2012)

Watched it 4 times. Just vaulted to tied with Braveheart as my all time favorite movie. I thought the guys did a great job with the "acting" considering they are not " actors". 96.5% of "actors are total pieces of shit anyway.


----------



## dknob (Sep 14, 2012)

I like the movie. But to tie with Braveheart? lol yikes..


----------



## Ravage (Sep 14, 2012)

It's a ppopaganda/PR/recruting tool. Nothing more.... And yes, the acting sucks, and yes i liked it - a lot.
They should have used actors though.


----------



## Shutefight (Sep 14, 2012)

dknob said:


> I like the movie. But to tie with Braveheart? lol yikes..


Yeah, maybe I got a little over my skis there. I'm just awfully glad some Teams guys got the payola for it instead of some hollywood poof trying to pretend he's hard.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 14, 2012)

Too many Teams guys getting Hollywood-esque "payola" these days.


----------



## Konan (Sep 14, 2012)

Shutefight said:


> 96.5% of "actors are total pieces of shit anyway.


 
You paint with a pretty broad brush, don't you.


----------



## Shutefight (Sep 14, 2012)

Konan said:


> You paint with a pretty broad brush, don't you.


I thought I was being nice lol.


----------



## Shutefight (Sep 14, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Too many Teams guys getting Hollywood-esque "payola" these days.


Yeah, understood. Hopefully the latest example holds true to his word about the direction of the profits.


----------

